# Where to officially live and tax?



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I have lived in Portugal since January 2011 as a resident and during this time have paid taxes and social security in Portugal.

I have two questions please if anyone can help?offer suggestions.

Firstly, during the last fiscal year Jan 2014 to Dec 2015.....I was working for 6 months from September 4th 2014 through to March 4th 2015. During this time my employer paid the necessary deductions for tax and social security.
At the same time I had a small business registered (sole trader) but did not trade....and closed that in December 2014.

I now have to travel to the UK for the month of April, so need to check before I leave whether any action is required on my behalf with regard to the end of year tax submission? Do I need to do anything on the Portal Das Financas online site??


----------

